# Congrats to testuser!



## themacko (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't know how we missed it, but obviously this dude is about 100 posts over his G-mark.  So give the man a slap on the ass or if you're uncomfortable with that, let Herve' do it for you.

Congrats, brotha!


----------



## Izzy (Mar 2, 2002)

how about a high five? congrats amigo 

Keep the posts a comin'...


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

well, and i want to be the one to point out that testuser posts far more technical help/troubleshooting posts than anyone as far as i can tell. He has a sincere interest in helping others and knows a lot about fixing problems.

of course he is a little too quick to suggest a reformat (linux habit i presume) and i will bet nearly a third of his posts have 'fsck -y' in them , but he is one of the real front line troopers around here.

(hell, for all i know he could have only had 950 posts when he got up this morning )

oh, and you also get a new nick from me - TU (because testuser is too long to type over and over )


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 3, 2002)

best wishes,
Hervé


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

I was pretty quick to reformat my Mac when I first got it (using OS 9).  I would reformat it everytime it got screwed up, which happened a lot due to my learning and poking around.  There's nothing like booting up to a brand spakin' new OS having to find and install all your old apps.

BTW, what does fsck -y do?


----------



## blb (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, and i want to be the one to point out that testuser posts far more technical help/troubleshooting posts than anyone as far as i can tell. He has a sincere interest in helping others and knows a lot about fixing problems.
> ...
> *


Yup, testuser's definitely has me beat...of course, I tend to pick and choose some days.



> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *oh, and you also get a new nick from me - TU (because testuser is too long to type over and over ) *


Hmm...I wonder how many ex-mil types laughed at that one.  You sure you want to propose tango uniform ?


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

excuse my ignorance!! and here i have already posted a toast to him in Herve's B&G using TU. 

I don't think he would like Tess much better, testy isn't really right either (although he can be that some mornings ), and test sounds boring. Tester doesn't really shorten it enough and user sounds like dope research.  hmm, i'll have to think about this.

i think testuser should explain the fsck -y when he shows up. (or provide a link to where he has already exlained it for the umpteeth time )


----------



## blb (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, _tstu_ cuts the amount of typing in half; _tsu_ makes me think of a university; _ttu_ seems safe to me, but I could be missing something (unless that could be totally TU).


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

well, ttu is another university - Texa Tech University. Maybe we should just call him Joe. short for Joe Fixit.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 3, 2002)

when I first got my mac 8-9 years ago with system 7.5 I reformated it several times since I tinkered with it and screwed it up many times with resEdit


----------



## RacerX (Mar 3, 2002)

Congratulations testuser, sorry we missed the actual day of the even. I'm sure people are going to miss my 1000th post also (just like they did my birthday, sniff, sniff  ).

Anyhow, can't wait to see what you'll post to get to the 2000 mark!


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

Well RacerX, seeing as how you average 2.57 posts a day, if you continue at that pace you will reach 1000 posts on April 25.  I'll be watching for ya.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

so where the hell is he?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks themacko! 

So yeah, where is the man of the hour?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

ok, testy it is 

testy, you are welcome to come hang out with us down here any time you want.  stop in Herve's every now and then and we'll buy you a few drinks. Hell, we'll even toast you again if you show up


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

Well tes, congratulations if you've missed me in the other thread.

I do have a request, if you don't mind...

Can I borrow your tiara for a few days?


----------



## themacko (Mar 4, 2002)

sippin' on gin and juice .. laid back .. with my mind on my money and my money on my mind ..


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

LOL 

testy, there is definitly a side of you that is going to waste in the tech forums. it needs more expression on a regular basis.  

but i suggest that rather than cruising the big apple, we head out on the open road and go "Lookin' for kicks on Route 66". 

(somewhere i have a photo of me standing next to a sign Arizona that says that )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 4, 2002)

Uh oh, Ed, time to send him back down to the technical forums. 

Can I live in chocolate city too? I assume its a place of diversity: dark, milky, white, bitter-sweet, semi-sweet.  
Can I have the tiara next brotha?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

Phil, you can go withus, but you gotta ride in the trunk if you start acting up 

testy - the problem with the older cars like the one pictured earlier is that they do not have fsck capabilities without considerable modifications that we simply can't afford (unless you let us sell the tiara). So we will just have to run a third party diagnostic scope and hope for the best. 

of course if you would like to do the work yourself before we take off, be my guest. after all, nobody fsck's like you do


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

When wa dun with r kicks and still down fa sum shootin...


Abe said, "Where you want this killin done"
and God said, "Do it down by Highway 61"


----------



## themacko (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh man I watched that movie for the first time about 2 weeks .. freaking messed up.  I don't think I'll be watching again anytime soon, I was expecting something like, well, I dunno.  I know I wasn't expecting _that!_


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

hey, when it comes to 'Clockwork Orange' experiences, I'll be tnobody can top mine (well, maybe Klink ). The last time i saw it - about 25 years ago, i was at a party(?) after my cousin's wedding reception. I was drunk, stoned and tripping and did not have my own transportation so i couldn't leave if i wanted to. I was people i hardly knew and family members (more cousins) - i don't remember which was scarier. At any rate, it was not a pleasant experience and i have never had a desire to watch it again. the lesson i learned  - Do not get in a weird place to watch a weird movie. 

I also agree with the Fear and Loathing review. you can bring the med kit but i am not being the dr. !! also, it is not allowed in the trunk at the same time as Phil 

maybe we should get a van or an rv for this trip. or a bus. yea man - a bus. Klink and i can make Zappa bus jokes the whole trip


----------



## Klink (Mar 6, 2002)

Ed I wouldn't expect anything less. You ARE Ike Willis!

I can't top that concoction trio Ed. Ooh and family to. That's just pure evil.
I think I saw ClockWork about freshman or sophomore year of HS, so about 20 years ago. Can't remember much in detail because I was so damn stoned. But when tes mentioned the "appy polly...", it definitely vibrated a couple of dormant nerves. What a violent film that was. I would say it beats any violent film of today. Eh, that was something I did with a couple of other friends back then, was get high and see films like Clockwork, Eraser Head, 2001, Easy Ryder. We were young and stupid. But we got stupider as a few years went on.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

well, what does it say about us that instead of being impressed that somebody is being polite, we take a trip in a time warp and relive Clockwork Orange!! 

i think we better get some leather and find a bus


----------



## sithious (Mar 6, 2002)

... home is where the heart is, ed ... on the bus ... 

and congrats to mr.testuser!


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

so sithious, are you coming along?  on the bus that is.

i have also decided that testy should be in charge of the medical kit. it was his idea and this is his thread 

i wonder if we can find a bus that has fsck already installed


----------



## sithious (Mar 6, 2002)

of course i'm coming ...  i'll bring the telefunken ...


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

excellent. 

i think we need to find a native american member for our group 

and Sithious, every time i look at your avatar i have to wonder - is that a real poncho or is that a sears poncho?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

only so true about the ether binge thing. back in the days when people 'freebased' cocaine (treating with ether and then smoking - precursor to crack), i saw some friends get wiped pretty low while inhaling and smoking all the ether involved. I am all for taking that out of the kit before we start.  

but maybe we could add some flinstone vitamins to make up for it


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

you're probably right testy, but it's hard not to drive down memory lane when you get the bus pointed that way. 

so i was going to change subjects a little anyway cause i busted up with smiles at your "how to slow osx down" post 

that took a considerable amount of effort and was so frighteningly true. I think your recent exploration into the depths of non tech is having positive results. very rarely do we get to see something so technically amusing. 

so now that you've let the cat out of the bag that we are just goofing, why don't you tell us something you really do for fun? 

and working on your own car doesn't count as fun.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

woodworking, huh? now that sounds interesting to me. i was the guy who never did take woodshop so i have great respect for those who can do more than hammer a nail and join two boards together. and making boomerangs sounds like a particularly challenging hobby. i take it you must have mastered the fine art of thowing the things. this is something i have done but never figured out 

too bad we aren't real neighbors - you could help me figure out stuff around the house and i could help you with the yard. My latest project of relandscaping the back yard is so much help for my mental health.

and i guess we will let you count work on the car that isn't part of making it run as fun. i can remember when i used to think it was.

so what about hiking or fishing or anything in nature? do much of that?

anybody got any great nature spots to recommend?


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

maybe we should get back on the bus. maybe more people are scared of woodworking. 

just thought i would let you know that i have more than gotten my money's worth out of diskwarrior by now. just last nite (weds nite) i had to repair my HD and it was so screwed up it wouldn't mount. DW saved the day again!! and plus optimizer that came with it does the fastest and best job of defragmenting of any i have. 

so just add another disaster adverted due to your advice to the notches on your desk. 

as for learning things, i have probably learned more about those kinds of things because i had to than because i wanted to - just like computer troubleshooting 

Ok, who has the Flintstones vitamins? hand 'em over now!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 8, 2002)

Are there any free defrag utils out there? I shamefully admit, that I have not once done it since zeroing my HD at 10.1


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

to my knowledge, no. this is one you have to break down and spend money on..


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

so testy, i suppose you are going to use the site being down 2 nites in a row for not replying yet.  

so scary seemed to attract more attention than mundane. maybe we should start planning the great american cyber adventure again


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

Do you think profanity would help?
I can do that you know.


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

not unless you need help with your profanity. then testy would be telling you to fsck it after you've fsck'd off. after that you would need to reformat your harddrive lest it become floppy. 

on another subject - macko is gone for the week on a cruise to mexico. the lucky dog. er, lucky devil.


----------

